# Poodleforum-I have a challenge for you!



## lily cd re

I do have some videos of Lily from agility on YouTube. I will re-post links below. I totally agree with you about how non-poodle people under rate poodles. The trainer I work with on agility has run Lily a few times when I coudln't because of a knee injury. She currently has two border collies, but has gained tremendous appreciation for poodles. She sees an mpoo in her future because of Lily, my mom's mini and another mini she has worked with recently! She also thinks of poodles as wildly smart (she thinks even smarter than BCs).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHrbHJC6LHk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7BXoqUOtno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNrzjWgB1c0

I look forward to seeing lots of folks post here. Great idea.


----------



## Quossum

Haha--you know us performance people would respond!

At only 3 years old, Sugarfoot is already competing in the Master classes in Agility. We have many YouTube videos, complete with music and commentary--enjoy! Same username as here.

In our area, at least, poodles have a lot of respect. We have some "famous" poodles in our area and everyone knows they are incredibly smart. Minis and moyens are probably more notorious in my area, along with some pretty intense toys, (Spoos can be a little more variable), but I too encourage everyone to get into training. If nothing else, it makes for a more pleasureable living companion!








--Q


----------



## Ellyisme

Ooohhhhh.... I think we have done this wrong. Hibbert trained me! I can get up, wave treats, open doors so he can go potty, run like crazy over the dog park, sit, eat, beg, and lay down on command.


----------



## Jility

I do Agility, rally, field training, herding and nosework with our dogs. We have had 6 standard Poodles and 3 Border Collies. I mostly compete in agility but have HIT (herding) certificates on all of our dogs and novice rally titles on most (I don't go on after novice, just not enough time in my day for agility and other things to train to a higher level).
One of the puppies from my Poodle litter became the first Poodle in North America (any size) to get a Nosework 3 title and she did it her first try out! I try to breed great biddable and athletic Poodles with awesome temperaments.
Poodles are wonderful. I prefer them to the Border Collies but my husband prefers to run the BCs. I train them up and he takes over when they are about a year old and continues their aftermarket training.
We have a You Tube channel if you are interested in some of the things we do with our dogs.
I also have a five part series coming out in Clean Run magazine. The first one will be in the February issue. It is on distance training.
Here is our You Tube channel.
https://www.youtube.com/user/helenmel


----------



## mvhplank

The whole reason I was talked into a poodle was for the performance potential, based on the talented dogs on his mother's side.

I posted this elsewhere on the forum. I'll include it here because I don't have any video of him earning his Open title in Companion Dog Sports Program--CDX-C. He did it with 3 first place finishes with scores over 190.5 and up.










Check out my signature for his whole list of accomplishments.


----------



## lily cd re

Marguerite, even without a video that picture tells a great story of fabulous team work!


----------



## Greenfoley

I look forward to hopefully joining this group when Linus comes home and grows up. His grandmother made the transition from conformation to agility in stride and I am sure he will, too.


----------



## mvhplank

Greenfoley said:


> I look forward to hopefully joining this group when Linus comes home and grows up. His grandmother made the transition from conformation to agility in stride and I am sure he will, too.


I treated conformation as _preparation_ for performance. It's a great way to get your dog accustomed to the activities at a dog show without demanding a high level of performance out of a green dog. I did UKC conformation, where the requirements for clip are not as rigid as AKC. 

Speaking of AKC clips, I do NOT recommend entering a rally trial with your poodle's coat in bands, either. I have seen that before and I think it's an insult to the judge to not present to him, even in performance, the best-looking dog you can bring. I'm hoping eventually to eke out a grand champion title, and maybe some Total Dog ribbons, so I keep Neely in a modified (no hip poms) "historically correct" continental that is pretty easy to maintain without bands.

Below is a picture of Neely on the day he finished his UKC championship with a Group 1 for dessert.


----------



## Greenfoley

Oh thank you so much for reminding me about UKC!! I've got so many things going through my brain I totally forgot I wanted to look up and learn more about UKC.


----------



## lily cd re

Marguerite I agree that the dog should look presentable to the judge but so should the handler. I am always amazed when I see handlers that look like they are wearing their pajamas or think they are going on a safari or some other sort of exotic outing. Even in agility the judges are attired nicely and I think we should be too. Obviously you need to be comfortable and have appropriate footwear for agility, but that doesn't mean you have to look like a total mess or slob.

My club hosted and obedience and rally trial day yesterday (AM/PM trials) and despite bad weather and messy conditions here everybody looked pretty put together.


----------



## mvhplank

Greenfoley said:


> Oh thank you so much for reminding me about UKC!! I've got so many things going through my brain I totally forgot I wanted to look up and learn more about UKC.


Let me add, then, that UKC has conformation classes for altered dogs. I know that came as a surprise to me when I learned it.

The dog still needs to be a registered purebred, but it gives folks with a very nice but non-breeding dog a chance to shine.


----------



## Greenfoley

Interesting, I did not know that!


----------



## ItzaClip

I have vogue in agility, I used to teach trick class so I really should teach her more and in past I have done rally, tracking, carting, and ski joring. I've only started skijoring with vogue as she doesn't weigh enough for carting... OK will work on it...


----------



## spindledreams

The UKC Altered classes are also a wonderful class for those dogs that loved showing but are now altered for some reason. Jazz and I now compete in Altered classes. 

Her Ch title remains intact so she now has to compete in the Altered Champion class and work towards her Altered Grand. Her 2 wins toward Grand she earned before her spay do count so that helps some but we still need 3 more Champion class or BOB wins over 2 or more champions/grandchampions and chances to defeat other altered champions IN OUR BREED are not common. 

Of course she and I are now exploring UKC obedience and she earned her first Q at Gateway in October. Show season here for the UKC clubs starts in May with a conformation only show so it will be a few months before we can try for those other two Qs.


----------



## DreamAgility

Thank you everyone for your responses! I really hope to get more people in to training and showing! It is so much fun for both the handler and the dog.

I love everyone's pictures!


----------



## Carolinek

I didn't know UKC accepted altered dogs for Conformation. Great to know!


----------



## spindledreams

To compete in Altered class you do need to have a single registration based on an AKC, CKC or other recognized registry OR come from a litter that was UKC registered. You can play at UKC shows with a TL number but not actually earn titles however when you get a single registration any points/wins earned under the TL number will be transferred. 

You can also get a Performance Listing number from UKC for mixed breed or purebreds of unknown background or with a DQ fault. That is similar to the AKC PAL and old ILP numbers. It works for performance events only. 

UKC is really a pretty friendly registry and are working hard on finding ways to encourage folks to get out and DO things with their dogs. Grin I love their Jr. Showmanship set up. The kids can start as young as 2 yes 2 years old. Pee Wee is for kids 2 to 4 years old and an adult goes in the ring with them but officially the kid is handling the dog.Then there is Sub-Junior for kids 4 to 6, Pre-Junior for kids 6 to 8 years old and then your regular JR classes... They even have a total Junior Program which encourages the jrs to compete in Obedience, Rally, etc as well as Jr Showmanship and Conformation. 

The site can be hard to navigate but all the rule books, etc you need are downloadable from it.


----------



## mvhplank

spindledreams said:


> UKC is really a pretty friendly registry and are working hard on finding ways to encourage folks to get out and DO things with their dogs. ...
> 
> The site can be hard to navigate but all the rule books, etc you need are downloadable from it.


Good information! The more I work with UKC, the better I like it. I took my rescued rat terrier up through their top Rally title, UROG (United Rally Obedience Grand Champion) and URX3, which is much like RAE3. He earned me the right to apply to become a UKC Rally Judge, too. I like that much of the time you can enter day of show if you're uncertain of either your plans or the weather. And, at least in my area, the entry fees are lower than AKC's for similar events.

For Poodle conformation, allowable clips are Continental, English Saddle, and Sporting. I show him in a modified (no hip poms) "historically correct" continental (he finished his championship that way), and have seen some clips that I'm not sure I could identify. The judges are pretty tolerant of clip--at least I've never seen anyone excused for a clip. 

Note that NO PRODUCTS (like hair spray) are permitted in the coat, nor chalk, nor anything else that the dog didn't grow, except you can use rubber bands in the top knot.


----------



## spindledreams

German style clips are becoming more popular even if not described in the standard. Along with the no products in the coat there is a NO grooming in the ring rule so leave the combs, brushes, etc outside the ring. 

Careful with your bait, always double check you can use bait under that judge( sign near the ring opening) and NEVER throw your bait and snatch it up quickly if you drop some. 

I also love that day of show entry even if it is more work for the show secretary and their helpers. I will be entries at our clubs show in May for the first time and was given a cheat sheet to learn what has to be filled out.


----------



## Raven's Mom

Raven would LOVE agility and tracking. I wanted to start tracking at the club where I do obedience but they train on Sunday morning, sorry but that's never gong to work for me. I will have to look elsewhere.

I have been wondering how you practice for agility? I have a postage stamp sized back yard and could never fit all that equipment. What does everyone else do to practice in agility?


----------



## BorderKelpie

Ok, I've accepted the challenge as best I can. I've joined a training group last week and we started working on Barn Hunts and will introduce Nosework soon. Now, if I can get the time, money and confidence to actually appear out in public, I *may* attempt to compete someday, maybe, possibly....

Either way, the dogs slept nicely that night.


----------



## lily cd re

Raven's Mom said:


> Raven would LOVE agility and tracking. I wanted to start tracking at the club where I do obedience but they train on Sunday morning, sorry but that's never gong to work for me. I will have to look elsewhere.
> 
> I have been wondering how you practice for agility? I have a postage stamp sized back yard and could never fit all that equipment. What does everyone else do to practice in agility?


You can practice some foundation agility without equipment, but for me I go to a private trainer who has room for full courses in her backyard.

You can work on tracking on your own to get started. Initially you don't even want the dog on a long line, although you will want a proper harness since you don't want to encourage pulling on a collar. If you go to J & J Dog Supplies J&J Dog Supplies | J&J Leather Dog Leashes | J&J Dog Agility Equipment | J&J Dog Obedience Equipment | Dog Training Gear you will find good harnesses. Lily and Peeves both have nylon harnesses and they are fairly adjustable so you don't need to be too precise in measuring. There are also a number of good books on tracking at J & J and at Pawmark (which also has a good selection of long lines when you are ready) Pawmark - Trainer Proven Products. Here is another interesting source for long lines tracking, line, lines, synthetic, tracking dogs, riveted. You will be very interested to see the featured tracking dog at palomine. I have long lines from both pawmark and from palomine.


----------

